# May 2015 White Mountain Hiking



## ThinkSnow (May 13, 2015)

Has anyone been hiking recently in the White Mountains of NH?  

Heading up to Crawford Notch area this weekend, and was wondering what the trail conditions are like...


----------



## Puck it (May 13, 2015)

ThinkSnow said:


> Has anyone been hiking recently in the White Mountains of NH?
> 
> Heading up to Crawford Notch area this weekend, and was wondering what the trail conditions are like...


Just did the Arethusa Falls to Frankenstein Cliff loop on 5/9.  The trail was in great shape not wet at all.


----------



## ThinkSnow (May 13, 2015)

Excellent, thanks for the feedback.  That's exactly the trail I was going to start with!


----------



## dlague (May 13, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Just did the Arethusa Falls to Frankenstein Cliff loop on 5/9.  The trail was in great shape not wet at all.



Just looked at it.  Looks nice with interesting features and vantage points.


----------



## ThinkSnow (May 13, 2015)

It's also a good intro to-the-hiking-season trail.  The Arethusa Falls trail tends to get more crowded as the weather gets warmer.


----------



## Puck it (May 13, 2015)

ThinkSnow said:


> It's also a good intro to-the-hiking-season trail.  The Arethusa Falls trail tends to get more crowded as the weather gets warmer.


It was very crowed on Saturday.  Much less coming out on the Frankenstein.  The last steep pitch before the RR bed was really dry and loose.  Footing was not great.


----------



## ThinkSnow (May 16, 2015)

Hiked it yesterday-- cliffs first, then the falls.  Some wet spots, but mostly dry.  Lots of downed trees after this winter.


----------



## Cannonball (May 16, 2015)

Went up Indian Head today. The trail was in fine shape. Great views of Lincoln and Loon from up there.


----------



## ThinkSnow (May 16, 2015)

Hiked Sanguinary Ridge trail today in Dixville, NH.

Again, lots of trees down, but otherwise dry trails.  Great day to be out there.


----------

